# Sagging cake



## anjelita1 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. I'm having a problem when I make genoise. Everything is fine until about the last 5-8 minutes of baking. Then the cake just seems to deflate. It completely sags in the middle. Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Too much liquid, or too much baking powder might be the problem. Post the recipe, and we can help you out.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

It's important to focus on several key technical points:

*Accurately monitor the oven temperature;
*Measure all ingredients precisely;
*Warm the eggs & sugar properly - that is _warmer than lukewarm_, then folding separately into about one-quarter of the batter, then returned to the remaining amt. of batter, you'll have optimal incorporation;
*Beat eggs sufficiently to achieve enough "body" without being too stiff;
*Inclusion of cornstarch can facilitate better structure;
*Fold in the small amt. of flour quickly, but gently too.

For two 10-inch cakes….
Pan di Spagna - Basic Genoise (Sponge Cake)

5 eggs
2 egg yolks
6½ oz sugar
1 tsp vanilla
6½ oz cake flour
¼ tsp cornstarch

[_La Cucina di Andrea_ by Andrea Apuzzo]


----------



## devinf (Nov 19, 2004)

I've made several of these over the last couple of days. I maybe repeating some of Zukerig's comments, but they are important. Some important things to consider:

warm the eggs and sugar

make sure to whip them sufficiently (at full speed on a kitchenaid, maybe 10-12 minutes). the volume of the eggs will rise to its maximum and then begin to fall slightly. at that time, put the mixer into "low" and allow it to go for another minute or so. this helps to stabilize the eggs.

fold your flour well but quickly, and be careful in adding your melted butter.

when cooling the cakes, cool them upside down in the pan.

Here's my recipe for 2x8" cakes:

8 eggs
8 oz. sugar
2 oz. cornstarch
6 oz. cake flour
1 1/4 oz. melted butter

375 in a convection oven until set and lightly golden on top.

Devin


----------

